
Ad Blockers to Become Illegal in Germany - vincent_s
https://translate.google.de/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fmeedia.de%2F2016%2F06%2F21%2Fnach-lobbyarbeit-von-medienhaeusern-rueckt-ein-gesetzliches-verbot-von-ad-blockern-auf-die-agenda%2F&edit-text=&act=url
======
mtmail
Nothing is decided yet, it's media companies pressing hard for law changes.

It's worrisome to read (not in this article) that such a law might be
considered to keep/guarantee diversity in the media landscape, basically allow
small players to keep earning money. With the same argument Germany got fixed
book pricing
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed_book_price_agreement](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed_book_price_agreement))
and the TV license
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Television_licence#Germany](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Television_licence#Germany)).

That said, I see ad-blockers similar to video recording that skip commercials:
media companies fought for laws forbidding them (did they succeed?) but a
large body of the population would keep using them if they had the choice.

~~~
vincent_s
> media companies pressing hard for law changes

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancillary_copyright_for_press_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancillary_copyright_for_press_publishers#History)

